# Timetables for the Siemens Charger locomotive testing?



## TrainDude (Aug 5, 2017)

HI. I'd like to see the new Siemens Chargers. Is there any timetables on when they will do testing with it?


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 5, 2017)

They are entering revenue service fairly soon, so they could show up on any California corridor train, cascades train, or any of the Midwestern corridors fairly soon...


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 5, 2017)

I think they are already being tested on Hiawatha runs.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 6, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> I think they are already being tested on Hiawatha runs.


They've done testing on all the lines now. They entered revenue service on the Hiawatha. They're waiting for PTC parts in order to enter service on the other lines.

Peter


----------



## George K (Aug 6, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> I think they are already being tested on Hiawatha runs.


Saw one yesterday on the Hiawatha, but it was behind another locomotive.


----------

